

How do I get a Facebook app developed? - aagha

I haven't the chops (nor the time!) to get a Facebook app developed.  I am technical and can guide and manage a project.  How can a find a solid developer who can build a Facebook app for me?<p>I'm based out of the SF Bay Area.
======
nolite
Elance, Odesk, $$$

------
bglenn09
google, there are a number of facebook app development mills.

